# pagare il fio



## Schrodinger's_Cat

J' aimerais traduire l' expression "pagare il fio" -- une expression que j' ai trouve' dans le forum Italien-Anglais: pagare il fio (di) : 

Il mio tentativo : payer l'amende


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Ben. Je crois _que c'est_ 'payer (_o _supporter) les conséquences', mais attends les experts...


----------



## itka

"payer les pots cassés", est sans doute l'expression la plus imagée.



> Je crois qu'il soit 'payer (_ou _supporter) les conséquences'


Nec, pas de subjonctif après "croire"... _Je crois que c'est "supporter les conséquences"._


----------



## Necsus

itka said:


> "payer les pots cassés", est sans doute l'expression la plus imagée.
> 
> Nec, pas de subjonctif après "croire"... _Je crois que c'est "supporter les conséquences"._


Oops... Merci, itka..! 

"Payer les pots cassés" mi richiama molto il detto "chi rompe paga e i cocci sono suoi", che il Garzanti traduce con "qui casse les verres les paye", mentre "pagare il fio" è un modo letterario per dire _scontare la pena_, o appunto _sopportare le conseguenze_. Si usa comunque con questo significato?


----------



## itka

Je ne connaissais pas l'expression "pagare il fio" mais _"payer les pots cassés"_ a exactement le sens que tu donnes : supporter les conséquences d'un événement malheureux.
On peut parfaitement dire "supporter les conséquences" mais "payer les pots cassés" est une expression très courante, plus imagée, qu'on emploie volontiers dans ce sens.
_"Mon mari s'est trompé dans la déclaration d'impôts et maintenant c'est moi qui doit payer les pots cassés !"_


----------



## itka

Argh... 
C'est moi qui ai... c'est nous qui avons... Là, c'est DP qui m'a signalé cette erreur ! Désolée !


itka said:


> _"Mon mari s'est trompé dans la déclaration d'impôts et maintenant c'est moi qui doi*s* payer les pots cassés !"_


----------



## Corsicum

Suivant le contexte, voir aussi :
Payer le prix de ses erreurs, c’est aussi expier, en assumer le prix ?
_Expier :_ 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/expier
_Subir le contrecoup fâcheux (d'un comportement). __Expier une erreur, une imprudence._
_Fio :_
http://www.etimo.it/?term=fio&find=Cerca
_Pagare…in espiazione di una colpa commessa _
_Espiare :_
http://www.etimo.it/?term=espiare&find=Cerca
Voir aussi : _Payer le tribut_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tribut

_________________________________________

Vu après.. un complément :
http://webs.racocatala.cat/llengua/it/frasifra.htm
_Pagare il fio = *payer un tribut*_
_Pagare i cocci = payer les pots cassés_


----------

